# Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2009 Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2009 Cigar Review - How splendid.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2009 Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2009 Cigar Review - How splendid.*

I have never smoked a Rocky Patel until now.
This stick was only $4.00, which was a bargain and was one of the best I've ever smoked. The flavor w...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2009 Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2009 Cigar Review - How splendid.


----------

